# Double registered shetland breeders



## Firefall (May 12, 2007)

I know this has been asked before but I can't find it.

Who breeds for the double registered (AMHR/ASPC) shetlands?

Hope this is ok to ask.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 12, 2007)

I have a list on my "links" page on my website. Go to "Shetland Pony breeders" and then I put an asterisk by those who breed for the double registered ones.

Andrea


----------



## Firefall (May 12, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Lisa Strass (May 12, 2007)

We also breed for the ASPC / AMHR horses. Our stallion, B&L's Rock E Red Alert, is the foundation of our program.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (May 12, 2007)

Hi! Jim Curry is breeding AMHR/ASPC. He bought Royal Splish Splash last year, I think, and has several foals hitting the ground this year. He's in Northern Ca. Don't know his website right off, but you could find his telephone number in the Judges Section of the Journal, in Area VII. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 12, 2007)

We breed for double registered Shetlands. Have some 34 and under and more of the over 34 to 38 our web site is filipowiczfarm.homestead.com We are in the thumb area of Michigan. :bgrin


----------



## afoulk (May 12, 2007)

There are several farms here in Central Ohio that breed the double registered. If you pm me I would be glad to provide you with their names.

Arlene


----------



## crponies (May 12, 2007)

Here is Jim Curry's website: Jim Curry Training Center He lives just a few miles from me but I haven't stopped in yet. I plan to do that while school is out for the summer.


----------



## minih (May 13, 2007)

Do people not put all of their sale horses on their websites? I have been to alot of the sites listed plus many others and can not seem to find what I am looking for. Should I send out feelers to each of these sites and ask? Does everyone put all of their sale horses up or kind of wait and see..... I have been looking and looking for an ASPC/AMHR yearling filly to promote.


----------



## kaykay (May 13, 2007)

we kept both our fillies this year but will be selling all of our amhr/aspc foals next year


----------



## Firefall (May 13, 2007)

It takes time to find the right one thats for sure. I'm looking for a refined double registered stallion with the long neck, I haven't really seen any, maybe I'm asking for too much?


----------



## disneyhorse (May 13, 2007)

I just takes time to find the right horse. And yes, ask around even if there is nothing on a breeder's sale page. Sometimes they might know a friend who has what you are looking for, or know of other breeders you should inquire about.

With time you will find a good horse, at a good price! It has taken me over a year to find just the right horses sometimes. But, I usually find them AND at a good price!

Good luck!

Andrea

Lazy H sales page Hey minih... the yearling pinto filly on this sales page is well bred, looks leggy with a long neck, and is a great price? Have you seen that one?


----------



## Lewella (May 13, 2007)

I occassionally produce ponies small enough to hardship AMHR but I don't actively breed for ASPC/AMHR horses. And once in a while I buy one thinking it is going to get taller than it does (Franny's Cassie for example! LOL) and end up selling it because it is smaller than I like. If you are willing to take a chance on a yearling or two year old that looks like it has a good chance of hardshipping at 3 you can often get some very good deals!

I usually have everything I am actively trying to sell on my sale page but there are often other ponies that I own that I would sell if someone enquired about them. I think a lot of people do the same as I do - just put the stuff they would like to move sooner rather than later on the sale page.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 13, 2007)

As a very general statement I have to say I don't think pony people seem to use the internet and saleboards as much as the mini people do to sell there horses.


----------



## kaykay (May 14, 2007)

lisa has a good point there. i do think ten L has some aspc/amhr foals or horses for sale. www.tenltraining.com


----------



## Lewella (May 14, 2007)

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> As a very general statement I have to say I don't think pony people seem to use the internet and saleboards as much as the mini people do to sell there horses.


And part of the reason is many of them are getting up there in years and are not computer savvy. Others still like to meet their buyers face to face and sell right off the farm only.


----------



## minih (May 15, 2007)

If you tried emailing me from the forum email address I had listed, it was incorrect. Our webmail changed last week and I forgot to update my information here on lil beginnings. Please email me again.


----------



## lyn_j (May 15, 2007)

We have three double reg mares and three double reg stallions. We will have two double reg foals for sale. Bruce Abbott has a gorgeous black and white double registered colt right now out of a Michigan mare and an

Arenosa stallion. Cheryl Powell has a gprgeous refined 12 day old double registered colt from a mare she just bought at the Taylor sale.... he is a brother to a stallion I sold to Canada Michigans Sweet Tart. She is going to sell him. Bruce just bought that beautiful two year old stallion from the taylor sale Michigans Rare Penny so they are around and for sale.

Lyn


----------



## minih (May 15, 2007)

colt, colt, colt....I could fall for a bunch of those, but alas I am looking for a filly :bgrin I always see colts that draw my eye.


----------



## alphahorses (May 15, 2007)

Just hang in there. I've been working on an ASPC/AMHR program for 7 years now ... before they were popular. I don't have a lot of money and wanted good horses - I didn't just want to buy or breed just because they were ASPC/AMHR.

But after all these years, our first ASPC/AMHR foals are just on the ground this year. We will keep the fillies - no colts to sell . But like Kay, next year I expect to have a few for sale.

Here are a few who sometimes have double registered for sale. Not always on the websites, esp 2007 foals, so I would contact them. All have either produced or shown National and/or Congress winners:

www.BuckeyeWCF.com (Ohio)

www.dsharness.com (Michigan)

www.FromTheHeartFarm.com (Ohio)


----------



## Firefall (May 16, 2007)

So Bruce bought Rare Penny. I almost bid on him by phone but I just didn't want to have gray in my breeding program. He sure was a nice boy though!!!

Thanks everyone for your helpful info!


----------

